
At CppCon2017 Google announced they're open-sourcing their core libraries Abseil - blelbach
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2017/09/introducing-abseil-new-common-libraries.html?m=1
======
blelbach
Twitter coverage of the keynote:
[https://twitter.com/CppCon/status/912742896905863168](https://twitter.com/CppCon/status/912742896905863168)

